# jml mantis



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

has anyone tried the waterless wash or the mf cloths
the cloths feel as soft as the poor boys one i have although its expensive at £5


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Don't think the waterless wash is on the money but it's probably alright if use correctly. The mfs did feel nice but again not on the money!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I saw some today in wilko's, and at nearly £10 for a bottle :doublesho I think I'd be sticking to my usual QD, as for the mf's... 2 for a fiver mmmmm really? they wern't even that good quality. Compared to the ones I get from Ben @ RB's which a £5 each its really no contest :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Better off with a bottle of ONR.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Ross said:


> Better off with a bottle of ONR.


It certainly does the job, theres no doubt about that


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

888-Dave said:


> I saw some today in wilko's, and at nearly £10 for a bottle :doublesho I think I'd be sticking to my usual QD, *as for the mf's... 2 for a fiver mmmmm really?* they wern't even that good quality. Compared to the ones I get from Ben @ RB's which a £5 each its really no contest :thumb:


The ones I have were 3 for a fiver, still going strong too :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Avanti said:


> The ones I have were 3 for a fiver, still going strong too :thumb:


They were a bargain !


----------

